# Neverwinter vs. Dungeons & Dragons Online



## airwalkrr (Oct 14, 2012)

I am an avid DDO player, but I have been intrigued by Neverwinter's impending release. The videos I have seen of gameplay look pretty cool. I really loved the Neverwinter Nights and Baldur's Gate games. And although I never really liked 4th edition, I always thought its mechanics would work well if ported over to an MMO. I like the D&D lore in DDO, especially now that they added the Forgotten Realms. And I think the gameplay in DDO is exceptional, but it is an old game (released in 2006), and people are starting to get tired of it. But I wouldn't want to give up DDO unless there were an exceptional D&D-based alternative or DDO just became flat-out unplayable. Has anyone beta tested Neverwinter and could you compare it to DDO?


----------



## Morrus (Oct 15, 2012)

I have not, but I'm very interested in that Foundry thing - the best thing about Neverwinter Nights was creating your own locations and adventures.


----------



## trancejeremy (Oct 15, 2012)

I've found there to be a certainly similarity in Cryptic's MMORPGs. While Neverwinter could very well be a good game, I expect it to be more of the same from them (not that it's a bad thing, I really liked CoH and have played a lot of STO. Champions is pretty terrible, though).


----------



## sabrinathecat (Oct 16, 2012)

I got bored with DDO very quickly.
Play a mission.
Play it again.
Play it again.
Play it one more time.
Seriously? Play the same mission 4 times? Sure each time it was more difficult, but seriously? That was the design you guys came up with?
And, like most MMORPGs, everyone goes through the same adventures, so there isn't much point in playing different classes/races.
I'll stick to tabletop RPGs. With books, dice, and paper.


----------



## Scrivener of Doom (Oct 16, 2012)

I was really interested in _Neverwinter_ - and we're currently playing my favourite campaign in 30+ years in the tabletop version  - until it became a MMO. I really wanted something I didn't need to play with others on the internet.

Fortunately, the updated version of Baldur's Gate will be here soon.


----------



## Zaukrie (Oct 16, 2012)

Agreed, I want to play games on my own if possible, not an MMO.


----------

